# Kub scan cpt code(s)



## Manugal1 (May 23, 2017)

Am trying to get a good grasp on the KUB CPT code(s).  Am thinking it is 74150-74170 because your kidneys are in the abdominal portion of the body.   But in scanning for stones you would be looking into the pelvic area as well which are CPT 74176-74178.   We are having issues with imaging and insurances.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## kerferschultz (Jul 27, 2020)

Manugal1 said:


> Am trying to get a good grasp on the KUB CPT code(s).  Am thinking it is 74150-74170 because your kidneys are in the abdominal portion of the body.   But in scanning for stones you would be looking into the pelvic area as well which are CPT 74176-74178.   We are having issues with imaging and insurances.  Thanks in advance.


Did you ever find resolution with this? I used to code radiology 10 years ago and there was a code for KUB. Now I can't seem to find one and my group is billing it out under 74018- single view abdomen. That can't be right. However, I can't argue that unless I can say without a doubt what is right?


----------

